# Behringer B-5



## BeNooL (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a chance to test the Behringer B-5 this week end.

Is is any good for use with REW ?
Can I use the ECM8000 correction file with it ? or does someone have a correction file for it ?

Thanks and have a nice week end.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I expect the ECM calibration file won't work, because the B-5 a different mic. It's hard to exactly tell from the pictures I was able to find, but for one thing the B-5 appears to have a large element than the 8000.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

